# 2 Neutered Males in GA



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I have been contacted by a woman that is having to rehome her ratties due to her bf's cats. She really does want what is best for them. They are about 6 months old and both dumbo. One appears to be black self or berk and the other look like an agouti or cinnamon berk. She says they are very very sweet and loving. They are both neutered(you can even tell in the pictures). 
The cage is a Frisky Ferret. I myself have the single unit cage and it is great! Just like a smaller CN or FN. 
If you only want the ratties, the two are free, but if you want the cage, the boys, and all their stuff, I believe the woman is asking for a 50 dollar rehoming fee.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got a text saying that they are meeting someone tomorrow who will probably take them. I will post if otherwise.


----------

